# صورة المسيح؟



## bo_3of (26 أكتوبر 2007)

إلى الإخوة المسيحين أرجو الإجابة عن سؤالي:

هل هذه فعلاً صورة المسيح؟ وإن كانت، من الذي رسمها وأين وجدت أول صورة له؟


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

لا ليست صورة المسيح الحقيقية, هناك فنانين و رسامين صوروا المسيح بحسب خيالهم و بحسب وجهتهم و ذلك لا يمثل الأيمان المسيحي او صورة المسيح الحقيقية
فكثيرا ما نرى صور للمسيح بشعر طويل , لكن الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر لنا اي من هذه التفاصيل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## noraa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

عزيزى  من اترك ذاك السوال اولا  لا يوجد  صورة حقيقة للسيد المسيح بل هى اقرب التتشبيهة للصورة الحقيقة الموجودة فى القدس والتى توجد على منديل تم  مسح وجة السيد المسيح بة فا كل الرسامين تبع بلادهم  يتيخلون وجة السيد المسيح اقرب لهم  ما يكون موجود  بذالك المنديل   واتمنى ان اكون افدتك


----------



## bo_3of (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

شكراً لكم على الإجابة


----------



## Twin (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ bo_3of*

*مرحباً بك معنا *

*كما قال الأخوة هناك كثير من الفنانيين قد رسموا السيد المسيح له المجد*
*بكونه صديق البشرية الشافي المخلص ومع كل ذلك هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فنري الرسم قريب الي ما كان بقلب الراسم *
*فهو رأه بعقله وقلبه ولذلك تجاسر وطلب الرحمة ورسمه*
*ولكن كل هذا ومع أكتشاف الكفن المقدس وأجراء التحاليل عليه *
*وأخذ له صور نري التطابق العظيم بين ما في الكفن وما قد رسم قبل العلم والكاميرات بقرون*
*وهناك المنديل الذي طبع عليه صورة السيد المسيح له المجد بالدم أثناء الصلب *
*وهو موجود بفرنا والكفن المقدس موجود بتورينو بإيطاليا*
*والأثنين مطبوع عليهم صورة السيد المسيح*

*وغير ذلك نحن نملك وعلي ما أعتقد  في متحف بأنجلترا صورة الرسالة التي أرسلها بيلاطس البنطي والي اليهودية الي الأمبراطور أغسطس قيصر*
*واصفاً الحالة العامة للشعب اليهودي في وجود السيد المسيح وواصفاً أياه*
*وأنا عن نفسي أملك نصها*
*ومنها ما كتبه عن شعره ولونه ولون عيناه وطول قامته الي أخره ...*

*ولك صور الكفن المقدس وما أظهرته الكاميرات مع التقدم*
*في هذا الرابط*
*هنـــــــــــــــــــــا*
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## challenger (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

*إسمحوا لي أحبائي بإضافة ملاحظة هامة :

المسيح حي و قد ظهر لأناس كثيرين !!
و من خلال الظهورات ايضا ً إستطاع الكثيرون أن يصفوه فكان قريب جدا ً مما رُسم .

المسيح ظهر آخر مرة في الأردن ولقد قرأت المقالة و بإمكانك أن تضع في سواقة البحث العبارة التالية :
" ظهور المسيح "
لتعلم كم شخص رآه و ظهر له و كلمه و كيف أن قضية رسمه التقريبية سهلة جدا ً .

طبعا ً كما قال الإخوة الرسم تقريبي و ليس حقيقي ! *


----------



## bo_3of (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

أجدد شكري إلى الأعضاء Twin و challenger على الإجابة لأسئلتي.


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*




> وغير ذلك نحن نملك وعلي ما أعتقد في متحف بأنجلترا صورة الرسالة التي أرسلها بيلاطس البنطي والي اليهودية الي الأمبراطور أغسطس قيصر
> واصفاً الحالة العامة للشعب اليهودي في وجود السيد المسيح وواصفاً أياه
> وأنا عن نفسي أملك نصها




تون انا سمعت انو الكنيسة مبتعترف بهادا الكتاب .. :dntknw:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

شكرا بو عوف عل سؤال و شكرا تون و جالنجر  و ماي روك عل جواب عيني


----------



## Twin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت عاشقة*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> تون انا سمعت انو الكنيسة مبتعترف بهادا الكتاب .. :dntknw:



*أي كتاب ؟؟؟*
*أتقصدي ما أرسله بيلاطس البنطي للأمبراطور أغسطس قيصر*

*أعتقد لا مجال للأعتراف بها أو بغيرها*
*فالرسالة أرسلت من والي الي امبراطور لأظهار ما يحدث في المنطقة بسبب المدعو يسوع الناصري*
*فهي رسالة سياسية أكثر منها إيمانية*

*عامة النص موجود بالكنائس المصرية بالكتبات للبيع*
*وموجود أيضاً ومن هذا أنا أستقيت معلومتي في كتاب الخريدة النفيسة الجزء الأول وهو عندي بالمكتبة الخاصة بي*
*علي فكرة أنا أسمي Twin وبالعربي توين*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سمير صبحى جرجس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

الى الأخت / التى تقول مش عارفة أعمل أية عن صلب المسيح منذ مدة طويلة يا أخوتى وأقول لكم اى سؤال من أخ مسلم سوف أرد عليه مرة من الأنجيل المقدس ومرة من القرأن لقد أسمرت أقرأ فى كتابهم ومراجعهم طيلة سبعة عشرة عاما وهأنا أقول للأخت المحتارة :
1- السيد المسيح صلب فعلاً ومات على خشبة الصليب وذلك بشهادة القائد الرومانى بيلاطس وبشهادة اليهود أنفسهم حينما خشو من أن يقوموا تلاميذ المسيح بسرقة الجسد فكان فى حراسة القبر عدد من كهنة اليهود والجنود الرومان  اما فى القران ( سلام على يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً ) فهل يوجد رسول أو نبى مازال حياً وسوف يأتى ليدين المسكونة غير رب المجد يسوع المسيح؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة المسيح؟*

+++ إسمحوا لى بمداخلة صغيرة ، وهى أن الصور لا تعنى -- بالنسبة لنا -- وسيلة لتحديد الشخصية ، مثلما فى البطاقة الشخصية ، ولكنها وسيلة إيضاحية روحانية ، للتعبير عن الصورة والشخصية الروحانية ، لتكون قدوة لنا فى السلوك الروحانى المقدس .
+++ ومما لا شك فيه ، أن الصورة تؤثر فى نفسية الإنسان ، وتنقل له مشاعر خاصة .
++ ومثلما يقولون ، أن الشيئ بالضد يظهر ، فإن ضد القداسة هو النجاسة ، فمما لا شك فيه أن الصور التى تحتوى مناظر نجسة ، يكون لها تأثير منجس لعقل ووجدان الإنسان ، ومن ذلك يظهر مقدار تأثير الصورة على الإنسان . 
++ وليس الصورة فقط ، بل والكلمة والأغنية واللحن والموسيقى ، فكلها تؤثر تأثيراً عميقاً فى وجدان الإنسان .


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 مايو 2009)

*سلام نعمة سيدنا والهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح *​ 
*اسمحوى لى انا العبد الخاطئ الغير مستحق *
*نى حقول معلوماتى فى الموضوع ده *​ 
*كتير من الايقونات المسيحية للمسيح قد اخذت من الكفن المقدس *​ 
​ 
*



*​ 
*وهذه الصوه التى استوحى منها كل من رسم شخصية المسيح بهذة الاشكال فهى كلها بما فيها العذبات كامله من الكفن المقدس *​ 
*



*​ 

*شرح للكفن المقدس الموجود بتورينو بإيطاليا *​



*وهذا فيلم الكفن المقدس يمكن مشاهدته *​

*فهو ترجم لكل لغات العالم *​ 
*http://www.christian-dogma.net/Dubai--uae-alkafan.html*​ 

*يمكن تحميله او مشاهدته *​ 

*ويذكر فيه عند ظهور الكفن وشرحه ان كل دولة رسمت المسيح من الصوره على شكل دولتها *
*حول تتفرج على الفيلم لو حضرتك او حضرتك محتاج اجابة *​ 

*القديس لوقا كان طبيب ورسم برده *​ 
​​*كان قبل إيمانه بالمسيح يمارس مهنة الطب، هكذا يذكره بولس إلى أهل كولوسي "لوقا الطبيب" (كو 4: 14). لذا لا تعجب إن رأيناه في إنجيله يظهر الرب يسوع كطبيب للبشرية ومخلّص العالم. وكان رسامًا، جاء في التقليد أنه رسم أيقونة السيدة العذراء*​
*المرجع *
*فى كتب كتير اتكلمت فى الموضوع ده *​

*فى شئ اخر رجع يكبديه *​ 
​​*القديس لوقا الإنجيلي* ( باليونانية Λουκᾶς لوكاس ، بالإنكليزية Luke ) ، بحسب التقليد الكنسي يُعتقد بأن لوقا هو كاتب سفرين من أسفار العهد الجديد "إنجيل لوقا" و سفر "أعمال الرسل" ، وفي التقليد الكاثوليكي يُعتبر شفيعا رئيسيا للأطباء والرسامين ، فقد كان يمتهن الطب [1] ويُظن بأنه كان رساما وبأنه كان أول من رسم إيقونة للسيدة العذراء مع الطفل يسوع .​ 


*ربنا يكون مع الجميع *​


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا  كتير

الله يبارك


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

لا طبعاً ..كلها تخيلات بشرية ،...فالشخص الأفريقي يتخيل يسوع أسود والصيني ..يتخي يسوع ويرسمه كصيني ..جميعها من مخيلة البشر ، كلها من نسج الخيال ، يسوع أروع وأجمل من يوصف بصور ، وبأشياء أخرى
 وربنا يباركك​


----------



## ama vitam (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> لا طبعاً ..كلها تخيلات بشرية ،...فالشخص الأفريقي يتخيل يسوع أسود والصيني ..يتخي يسوع ويرسمه كصيني ..جميعها من مخيلة البشر ، كلها من نسج الخيال ، يسوع أروع وأجمل من يوصف بصور ، وبأشياء أخرى
> وربنا يباركك​





بس كده حرام

لان هما بيغيروا فى شكل الاله

و المفروض الاله واحد 

يعنى ايه يترسم بكزا شكل

مش مقتنعه


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> بس كده حرام
> لان هما بيغيروا فى *شكل الاله*
> و المفروض الاله واحد
> يعنى ايه *يترسم* بكزا شكل
> مش مقتنعه


 
*الرسومات ليست أساس الايمان المسيحي *

*والله لا يُرسم ... لأن الله روح *
يوحنا 4 : 24 
*اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ*. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا. 

​


----------

